# Should I let the puppy sleep in our bedroom



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

When Pasha and Raine were pups, we let them sleep in a crate in their own room. Pasha cried the first couple of nights and then grew out of it. When we got Raine and did the same thing, she cried for the first week or so and then got used to it. Once they could sleep through the night without needing to potty, we let them sleep in our bedroom (in their own bed). We're getting a new puppy this Friday, should we keep him in his crate in his own room or put a crate in our bedroom? I read in some articles that suggest putting a puppy in a crate in the bedroom where he can see us. What did you do when your furbaby was a puppy?

Oops...should I have put this under Training?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Mar 2 2009, 11:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737768


> When Pasha and Raine were pups, we let them sleep in a crate in their own room. Pasha cried the first couple of nights and then grew out of it. When we got Raine and did the same thing, she cried for the first week or so and then got used to it. Once they could sleep through the night without needing to potty, we let them sleep in our bedroom (in their own bed). We're getting a new puppy this Friday, should we keep him in his crate in his own room or put a crate in our bedroom? I read in some articles that suggest putting a puppy in a crate in the bedroom where he can see us. What did you do when your furbaby was a puppy?[/B]


I think it's fine to put the new little one in the crate in your bedroom.
By the way Congrats!! :biggrin:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Thanks! Will he need to be let out to go potty middle of the night (he'll be 13 weeks)? We're so used to having our pups in a crate with a door opened in a room with potty pad so we didn't to have to let them out at night. But I'm sure Hubby will be very happy if the puppy doesn't cry at night (like Raine did).


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

A new puppy! Congratulations!

I let Wolfie sleep in a crate in my room when he was a puppy. I also am letting my poodle puppy sleep in a crate in my bedroom.

The only dog I crated out of my room was a dog from the past who had dominance issues from very early on and the trainer told me to never let him into the master bedroom since it just gave him ideas about domination...lol. That dog slept in a crate in the dining room the first year and a half of his life and then moved to my bed in the master bedroom for the next 11 1/2 years of his life! 

So....if the pup isn't being particularly dominant and trying to be your top dog....go for the bedroom.

I sure appreciate having my current pup near me to hear her fuss to go potty at 4 in the morning.....(  ) :bysmilie:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

We found it helpful to put the crate on our night stand when we first got the puppy and it would settle the crying since she could see us. It was also much easier to hear her if she needed to potty, I would take her out and into the bathroom on a potty pad. Eventually she was trained to potty outside (after she didn't have to to in the night anymore). 

Today, our dogs sleep in their crates on the floor of our bedroom. 

Congratulations on your new puppy and good luck!


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

Our bella is 7 months old. We have had her 3 months. We put the crate in our bedroom so she could see us.....iright next to our bed. It really seemed to help!! AND.....she is now doing SWESOME on her potty pads and has graduated to sleeping with us!!! Good luck!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Sleep in your bedroom... OHHHH YES!!!!

And a suggestion.... and not everyone will agree with me ... but on his first few nights with you, let him sleep close to you. Either put a soft crate in your bed or put a small crate on a table next to your bed where you can reach to put your hand in to soothe him. Or what I did with both Kallie and Catcher was sleep in the lounge chair that's in my bedroom and had them sleep on my chest where they would snuggle in to my neck. It was soooo sweet and bonding. They never cried at all. We did this for about 5 nights at most and then they each slept in their crate in my room for about 6 months and then moved up to the bed with me.

I just don't believe in letting them cry their first few nights. Can you imagine the trauma it is for them to leave their mother, siblings and the only home they've ever had. They are just babies and I think this is very traumatic for them. They have always slept snuggled up to another animal and now they may be all alone in a crate in another room. That is just too stressful, IMHO. 

Some people say let them cry all night, etc. But my opinion is that if you stress them like that it is bound to affect their immune system for the worst. It can't be good for them. And it doesn't teach them anything except that they are now in a very lonely situation and it is scary.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Mar 3 2009, 08:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737993


> Sleep in your bedroom... OHHHH YES!!!!
> 
> And a suggestion.... and not everyone will agree with me ... but on his first few nights with you, let him sleep close to you. Either put a soft crate in your bed or put a small crate on a table next to your bed where you can reach to put your hand in to soothe him. Or what I did with both Kallie and Catcher was sleep in the lounge chair that's in my bedroom and had them sleep on my chest where they would snuggle in to my neck. It was soooo sweet and bonding. They never cried at all. We did this for about 5 nights at most and then they each slept in their crate in my room for about 6 months and then moved up to the bed with me.
> 
> ...



Sher, I couldn't agree with you more, and that's exactly what I did with Mia, when we brought her home. Leo had the comfort of Mia, but I again, slept right in the recliner, next to the x-pen.

Now the little darlings use my chest as their bed...and there is nothing in the world, that could come close, to two little babies, snuggled so close to you, in a deep sleep, and they feel so safe.

And I couldn't agree more....excessive crying...I would think would stress them out so bad , and my biggest fear, when they first come home, is to make sure they eat. If they are too stressed, they won't eat, and you could run into some serious problems.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

I too didn't crate Madden when he first came home with us. I thought it would be too tramatic for him. I let him sleep in our bed for about a week, then I tried the crate thing for another week until Madden was pee pad trained. Now I don't even use a crate. He just sleeps on his bed on the floor next to our bed.

I'm pretty sure you will have to let you pup out at least once to go to the bathroom. When they are that young it is hard for them to hold their pee all night.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I'm so relieved to hear that I can have him sleep in the bedroom with us. I hated it when Raine and Pasha cried at night when they were little. It broke my heart. :bysmilie: I ended up sleeping on the couch next to their room for many nights. In the end, both Hubby and I were so exhausted from the lack of sleep. For Napoleon, I have set up a 24" x 18" double door crate in our main floor laundry room with ample space for food/water and potty area that he can use during the day. I also have a portable Petmate Kennel Cab 19" x 15" that I plan to let him sleep in in our bedroom. This way he's right next to me so I can soothe him at night. I hope I can help him transition with the least stress. I went to visit him on Sunday and left a little blanket and a teddy bear with him. These items will be brought back when we pick him up so he'll have something that smell familiar. I can't wait until Thursday night to pick him up!! I hope he'll have a positive experience the first night he's with us.

I just want to mention that I'm so glad I found SM. I have learned so much in a very short time and everyone have been so helpful. Napoleon will be my 5th Malt but I still feel like I have so much to learn. There's always something new. Thanks for a great online community and thanks for sharing!! (And thanks to those who helped answer my questions on liver disease when my late Oscar was diagnosed with it last fall.) Hugs.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

We've crated Moxie from the day we brought him home. And he loves his crate. At nighttime It is right next to my side of the bed. Every night he runs to it to get his nite nite cookie. The important thing is COVERING THE CRATE. A lot of people don't realize that this is what makes it cozy for them like a den. (den like in wolves). From the time we covered the crate Moxie, even as a puppy, never made a peep. For his naps we would move the crate into the room where we happened to be. Keep it covered and he would be fine. Even if you place it on a night stand or a chair..cover it. 

I do miss sleeping with a fluff. Moguls slept with me from when he was a puppy, but honestly as much as I miss having a warm furry cozy fluff in my bed I sleep better knowing that he can't fall off/or get pushed off of the bed in the middle of the night or won't get squashed by my husband. We cozy on up before bedtime and cuddle in the AM, especially on the weekends. It also makes it easier for us to go out and leave him for a few hours knowing he's sleeping safe and sound in his little crate. For longer periods of time that we go out, we shove the crate into the x pen door and make it into a condo like situation so he can go in or out and have more room. He never has accidents because we used his crate to properly crate train him for potty.

Mox really loves his crate and goes into it himself when he's sleepy. it's like HIS space and only his...LOL In fact i just put him into bed. Nighty night Mox, sweet puppy dreams!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Mar 3 2009, 11:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738531


> We've crated Moxie from the day we brought him home. And he loves his crate. At nighttime It is right next to my side of the bed. Every night he runs to it to get his nite nite cookie. The important thing is COVERING THE CRATE. A lot of people don't realize that this is what makes it cozy for them like a den. (den like in wolves). From the time we covered the crate Moxie, even as a puppy, never made a peep. For his naps we would move the crate into the room where we happened to be. Keep it covered and he would be fine. Even if you place it on a night stand or a chair..cover it.
> 
> I do miss sleeping with a fluff. Moguls slept with me from when he was a puppy, but honestly as much as I miss having a warm furry cozy fluff in my bed I sleep better knowing that he can't fall off/or get pushed off of the bed in the middle of the night or won't get squashed by my husband. We cozy on up before bedtime and cuddle in the AM, especially on the weekends. It also makes it easier for us to go out and leave him for a few hours knowing he's sleeping safe and sound in his little crate. For longer periods of time that we go out, we shove the crate into the x pen door and make it into a condo like situation so he can go in or out and have more room. He never has accidents because we used his crate to properly crate train him for potty.
> 
> Mox really loves his crate and goes into it himself when he's sleepy. it's like HIS space and only his...LOL In fact i just put him into bed. Nighty night Mox, sweet puppy dreams![/B]


Moxie's Mom: that picture of Moxie is just precious! Sweet puppy dreams indeed.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Daisy when she was younger would sleep in her x-pen right next to our bed. Now that she is older and there are steps leading up and down from our bed, she sleeps with us.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Casanova has slept in his crate in his own room since the day we got him. He has never made a peep or had a problem with this. I honestly think he sleeps better this way. Those puppy ears are so sensitive, I don't feel like he sleeps well when we move around, etc. We sleep better too-- I take naps with him in my bed occasionally and I'm always paranoid I'm going to move the wrong way and crush him. Casanova loves his crate and in combination with the ex-pen, got housebroken in like a week. And I leave little treats wrapped up in paper towels for him to find and work on, so he'll just go in there during the day when he feels like having a treasure hunt...


----------

